# Why Wye



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

There is a good GE paper called "The Whys of the Wye"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's actually what I thought this was gonna be about. 

The Why's of Wyes.

The biggest reason I know that utilities like wye-wye connections is it eliminates any possibility of ferroresonance when it's switched by single cutouts. The only other way to protect against that is to put in a gang switch that opens all the lines at once, or to put in chain grounds on one of the delta phases.

What was the voltage problem you had on your call?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ferroresonance and its cheaper to insulate. Down side is that an open cutout forces inductive tank heating especially in 3 legged cores.


----------

